# الهيدروجين وقود المستقبل الصناعي



## محسن 9 (16 يونيو 2006)

الهيدروجين هو اخف الغازات بل هو أخف العناصر على الاطلاق كما إنه كان وما يزال حسب رأي العلماء المادة الاساسية التي تألف منها الكون وبالتالي فأنه مصادر للطاقة الاساسي في الكون 
ان المصدر الطبيعي والرئيسي للهيدروجين هو الماء فتحليل الماء الى هيدروجين واوكسجين نتيجة امرار تيار كهربائي يمكن فصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين ونتساءل هنا : ماذا لو تمكنا من انتاج الهيدروجين على نطاق واسع صناعي الايمكننا ان نستعمله كوقود محترق عوضا عن النفط والفحم والغاز 
في الحقيقة فان الهيدروجين يمثل نوعا مثاليا من انواع الوقود وذلك لانه يتمتع بجملة من المحاسن التي نوردها فيما يلي :
1- الهيدروجين عنصر قابل للاحتراق ذو محتوى حراري عال 
2- الهيدروجين عنصر غير سام ولاينتج عن احتراقه اية غازات ضارة ملوثة 
3- الهيدروجين عنصر متوفر على كوكبنا الارضي بكميات هائلة وتقدر كمية الهيدروجين الموجودة في مياه المحيطات والبحار 103 --- 1810 طن واذا حافظ استهلاكنا من الطاقة على معدله الحالي فان الهيدروجين يغطي حاجة البشرية لمليون سنة هذا عدا عن ان احتراق الهيدروجين يولد الماء النقي الذي يمكن ان نستخلصه منه الهيدروجين مرة ثانية وثالثة في سلسلة لا تنتهي 
4- لقدتم بنجاح استعمال الهيدروجين كوقود محترق في المحركات الحرارية الحالية 
5-يمكن استعمال الهيدروجين في البيوت عوضا عن الغاز الطبيعي لاغراض الطبخ والتسخين 
6- الهيدروجين سهل النقل ويمكن نقله الى مسافات بعيدة بواسطة خطوط الانابيب ومن السهل توزيعه على المستهلكين بواسطة تفريعات من انبوب التوزيع الرئيسي 
7- يمكن نقل الهيدروجين بواسطة انابيب الغاز الموجودة حاليا 
8- هناك عدة طرق لانتاج الهيدروجين يتناسب معظمها مع امكانية الطاقة الشمسية والطاقة النووية 
وفي النهاية التي لانهاية لها إلا مع نهاية الكون ( الساعة )


----------



## محسن 9 (16 يونيو 2006)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لمشرفنا الغالي والى كافة المشرفين والاخوة الاعضاء على مساهماتهم الفعالة 
وارجو للمنتدى كل التقدم والاذهار


----------



## محسن 9 (16 يونيو 2006)

فقط للتوضيح يوجد طاقة كبيرة جدا غير مستفاد منها وهي الطاقة البشرية المهدورة بالبطالة واحبز لو تكرم احد الاخوان وقدم لنا موضوع بهذا الخصوص ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

موضوع طيب جدا وانتظر منك المزيد

أخوك م.محمد الكردي


----------



## محسن 9 (16 يونيو 2006)

وايضا عن الهيدروجين :
تخزين الهيدروجين : يقدم الهيدروجبن امكانية مثيرة لتخزين الطاقة الكهربائية في المناطق التي تتوفر فيها الكهرباء بثمن منخفض اذ يمكن انتاج الهيدروجين بواسطة التحليل الكهربائي للماء . يمكن تخزين الهيدروجين المتولد في خزانات خاصة 
يمكن حرق الهيدروجين كوقود عادي او في تجهيزات خاصة تتحول فيها الطاقة الى كهرباء مباشرة يطلق عليها اسم (( خلايا الوقود ))


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2007)

بعد اذن كاتب الموضوع اضيف كتاب كامل بأذن الله لانه فعلا موضوع المستقبل 
واليكم الرابط .................

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39171


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محسن وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محسن 9 (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك مهندس ماهر للمرور وتوسيع المعلومة للاستفادة القصوى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محسن 9 بارك الله بك اخي :30: 

Eng-Maher أشكرك على الكتاب ومرحبا بك بقسمنا  

________

الهيدروجين السائل بجانب انة طاقة نظيفة مائة في المائة الا أن محتوي الجرام منة من الطاقة يفوق مقدار ما يحتويه جرام الكيروسين بمقدار 2.8 مرة، كما ان الطن منة سائلا يحتاج لخزان سعته اربع مرات لطن الكيروسين السائل لكثافته الخفيفة عن الكيروسين .و أنة يغلي عند درجة حرارة مقدارها 253 درجة تحت الصفر المئوي أي بمقدار عشرين درجة فوق الصفر المطلق لذلك فأن تكنولوجيا إنتاج الهيدروجين عن طريق تحليل المياه و تخزينه و توزيعه غاية في التقدم و الحداثة.

و رغم كل الصعاب فأن الهيدروجين السائل هو وقود المستقبل الواعد للطيران . كما كان لغزو الفضاء من قبل عن طريق استخدامه في صواريخ الدفع و مكوكات الفضاء خلال هذا القرن .

ثـــلاثة مصـــادر

أثبتت طريقة الحصول علي الهيدروجين من تحليل المياه بالكهرباء جدواها الاقتصادية خلال هذا القرن و يمكن الحصول علي هذه الكهرباء من ثلاثة مصادر هي:


المحطات النووية 

التوربينات علي المساقط المائية 

الطاقة الشمسية

و نظراً لأن الوقود النووي طاقة ناضبة هي الأخرى و غير متجددة فأن الامل في توليد الهيدروجين من تحليل المياه بالكهرباء معقود علي المساقط المائية التي لم تستغل الاستغلال الكامل علي مستوي العالم (10 % فقط ) و بالذات في الدول النامية و لكنها أيضا في النهاية محدودة و تعتبر مرحلة انتقالية لحين توليد الهيدروجين بطاقة متجددة نظيفة هي الطاقة الشمسية بأسعار تجارية.

تعتمد طريقة توليد الهيدروجين بالطاقة الشمسية علي الأتي :


تحويل طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي الضوئية الي طاقة كهربية ذات تيار مستمر عن طريق ما يسمي بالألواح الكهروشمسية و هي تضم مصفوفات من الخلايا الشمسية بداخلها 


استخدام التيار الكهربي المباشر في تحليل المياه داخل محللات كهربية و استخلاص عنصري الهيدروجين و الأكسجين المكونين لجزئ الماء. 


تجفيف الهيدروجين الناتج من المحللات حيث انة يكون مخلوطاً ببعض بخار الماء. 


تسييل الهيدروجين الناتج و وضعة داخل أسطوانات أو هدرجة برادة فلزات داخل الاسطوانة و هي الطريقة الحديثة الأسهل و الأكثر أمانا ، أو دفع الهيدروجين في شبكة كشبكة الغاز الطبيعي لاستخدامه في أماكن بعيدة عن مصدر انتاجة حيث توجد في ألمانيا حاليا شبكة طولها 210 كم لتوزيع الهيدروجين بقدرة استيعابية مقدارها 250 مليون متر مكعب في العام.




يقول البعض انو تكاليف توليد الهيدروجين بالطاقة الشمسية ما زال باهظ الثمن .و لكن نوضح لهم إن اسعار الخلايا و الألواح الكهروشمسية في هبوط مستمر و من المحتمل ان تكون الكهرباء المولدة من الطاقة الشمسية خلال العقدين الأول و الثاني من القرن الحالي أرخص من مثيلتها المولدة للإدارة العامة للطاقة للاتحاد الأوروبي حول تكنولوجيا الخلايا الشمسية و مستقبلها فإن ثمن اللوح الكهروشمسي هبط خلال الأعوام من 1977 حتى 1997 3.5 دولار أمريكي للوات الواحد، و مازال الهبوط مستمراً.

http://www.egypteng.com/res/elec1a.asp

__________

الهيدروجين هو أبسط عنصر عرفه الإنسان، حيث يتكون من بروتون واحد وإلكترون واحد، ويمثل أكثر من 90% من مكونات الكون و 30% من كتلة الشمس، وهو ثالث أكثر العناصر توافرًا على سطح الأرض، الهيدروجين غاز ليس له لون أو طعم أو رائحة، وهو غير سام، يتكون من جُزيء ثنائي الذرة H2  ولا يوجد منفردًا بل مرتبطا دائمًا مع عنصر آخر، فهو يرتبط بالأكسجين مكونًا الماء H2O، ويرتبط مع الكربون مكونًا مركبات مختلفة مثل الميثان CH4 والبترول. 

الهيدروجين جزء من دورة أنيقة ونظيفة، فعند فَصْل مكونات الماء إلى هيدروجين وأكسجين باستخدام الفصل الحراري أو التحليل الكهربي أو باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية - وهذا ما نجح العلماء في مركز الطاقة المتجددة في الولايات المتحدة من عملة، حيث ابتكروا جهازًا واحدًا يقوم بفصل الهيدروجين من الماء وتحويله إلى طاقة كهربية في نفس الوقت باستخدام أكثر من 12.5% من الشعاع الشمسي (الأجهزة القديمة كانت تُحَوِّل من 4% إلى 6% فقط)، ولكن يقف أمامهم عائق التكلفة، فالجهاز ما زال غير اقتصادي التكلفة - يستخدم الهيدروجين الناتج لشحن خلية وقود - وهو ما يُطلق على البطارية الهيدروجينية - وعند استخدامها يرتبط الهيدروجين بأكسجين الجو فينتج طاقة كهربية وماء، وهو بذلك لا ينتج أي ملوثات بيئية أو غازات سامة. 

إذًا فالهيدروجين مصدر ثانوي للطاقة أو يطلق عليه حاملا للطاقة - مثله مثل الكهرباء - فهو يحتاج إلى مصدر آخر للطاقة لإنتاجه، ولكنه يُخَزِّن طاقة هذا المصدر وينقلها للمستخدم أينما كان. 

وقد استخدمت وكالة NASA للفضاء الهيدروجين في برنامجها الفضائي منذ سنوات، فالهيدروجين هو الوقود الذي يحمل سفن الفضاء إلى الفضاء الخارجي، وخلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية هي التي تقوم بتشغيل النظام الكهربي للسفينة، وينتج عن هذا ناتج واحد فقط وهو الماء النقي الذي يستخدمه رواد الفضاء في الشرب، خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية تنتج الكهرباء بفاعلية عالية، ولكن تكلفتها ما زالت عالية. 

استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود - وخصوصًا للسيارات - هو المتاح الآن إما في صورة هيدروجين نقي وبالتالي لا ينتج أي نسب تلوث أو مضافًا للبنزين أو الديزل، وبالتالي يخفض نسبة الانبعاثات الملوثة من 30% إلى 40%. 

والهيدروجين أيضًا يمكن أن يكون وقودًا مثاليًّا للطائرات، فهو ينتج كمية أكبر من الطاقة، وبالتالي ستحتاج الطائرات إلى كمية أقل من الوقود، كما أنه أخف من الوقود الحالي، وبالتالي ستستطيع الطائرة زيادة حمولتها. 

وعن إنتاج الهيدروجين طبيعيًّا اكتشف العلماء بعض الأنواع من الطحالب والبكتيريا التي تقوم بإنتاج الهيدروجين كناتج طبيعي، وتجري الأبحاث حاليًا حول حَثِّ تلك الطحالب على إنتاج كميات أكبر من الهيدروجين.​
http://www.khayma.com/madina/hydrogen.htm


----------



## محسن 9 (16 فبراير 2007)

كل الشكر لمشرفتنا صناعة المعمار على المعلومة القيمة ومعكم خطوة خطوة لنحقق شيئا انشاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع وايضا الشكر الجزيل لتثبيت الموضوع وكل التقدير للجميع


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخى محسن وعدليت الرابط بأخر جديد ...... واشكر ب الاخص المهندسه صناعه المعمار على جهدها الطيب واتمنى من الله ان تكون بخير وصحه وسلام . بارك الله فيكى


----------



## omairi (4 مارس 2007)

thank for all


----------



## القائد البارع (6 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك محسن 9 موضوع أكثر من رائع

ونشكر أختنا على هذه الإضافات الجميله.


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12:جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## ابو علأ (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا الرابط يبين كيفيت عمل الخلية الهيدروجينية وشكرا http://www.h2economy.com/demo.sw


----------



## محسن 9 (13 مايو 2007)

اشكرك اخي ابو العلا على المشاركة ولكن ( لايمكن العثور على الصفحة ) الرابط الذي وضعته لايعمل اشكرك وارجو تصحيح الرابط او وضع الموضوع مباشرة بدون رابط لتعم الفائدة اكثر ولك الشكر اولا واخيرا لاهتمامك وهلا بك اخ وحبيب


----------



## دعاء محمد (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكني أرجو المسشاعدة في أن أجد كتاب عن خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

اهلا بك اخت دعاء محمد هذا الكتاب الرائع : 
http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/خلايا_الوقود
لاتنسوني من الدعاء اني بأمس الحاجة له


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

بات واضحاً للجميع أن البحث عن بدائل للوقود الحفري أصبح أمرًا حتميًا وبالأخص بعد ارتفاع أسعار أشكال الوقود التقليدية ، وما تبعها من إضرابات لسائقي الشاحنات في أماكن متفرقة في أوروبا. 
ولكن العلماء كانوا أبعد نظرا؛ فقد عكفوا على الدراسات؛ للبحث عن مصادر أخرى للطاقة ، واقتطعت حكومات الدول المتقدمة جانبًا من ميزانيتها لاستمرار وتطوير هذه الأبحاث، وكانت النتائج مرضية جدًّا، فقد تم تطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية؛ لتوليد الكهرباء، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذر وأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلها لطاقة كهربائية، والاستعاضة بالعديد من مصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود الحفري. 
قد يسأل البعض هنا: إذا كانت هناك صور أخرى لمصادر الطاقة فلماذا إذن الاعتماد على الوقود الحفري ما زال مستمراً حتى الآن؟ 
السبب في ذلك هو أن هذه التكنولوجيات الجديدة ما زالت عالية التكلفة، ولا تصلح لجميع التطبيقات كبديل عن الوقود الحفري، فكما نلاحظ أن أغلب هذه التكنولوجيات تصل في النهاية إلى الطاقة الكهربائية، وعلى الرغم من أن الكهرباء تستخدم اليوم على نطاق واسع فإنها لم تحتوِ حتى الآن على كل تطبيقات الوقود الحفري، وبالأخص الحيوي منها مثل إدارة السيارات والشاحنات بالكهرباء، وكذلك فإن معظم هذه المصادر الجديدة للطاقة تعتمد على ظروف مناخية وجغرافية معينة مثل سطوع الشمس لفترات طويلة بالنسبة للطاقة الشمسية والوجود بالقرب من البحر لطاقات المد والجذر وحركة الأمواج. 
ووسط التحديات التي يتعرض لها العلماء للبحث عن وقود المستقبل الجديد سطعت في الآفاق مجدداً خلايا الوقود (fuel cell) كبديل شامل وعام بدلاً من الوقود الحفري ومع استمرار الأبحاث وتطويرها تظهر النتائج أنه سيصبح وقود المستقبل الجديد. 
خلايا الوقود هي صورة من صور تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في المركبات الهيدروكربونية إلى طاقة كهربائية مباشرة. 
والوقود المستخدم في هذه الخلايا هو إما الهيدروجين أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الميثانول بالاستعانة بالأكسجين أو الهواء الجوي. 
وتعتبر تطبيقات الهيدروجين من أوسع التطبيقات، حيث يمكن الحصول عليه من التحليل الكهربي للماء (electrolysis of water) . 
وفكرة عمل خلية الوقود تعتمد على وجود غشاء فاصل (membrane) من الحديد سطحه مغطى بمساعد حفزي (catalyst) من البلاتنيوم (platinum) وعند دخول الهيدروجين ((H2 يعمل البلاتنيوم على فصله إلى بروتون (protons) وإلكترون (electrons) ويسمح الغشاء الفاصل بمرور البروتونات، ولا يسمح بمرور الإلكترونات التي لا تجد وسيلة للعبور إلا من خلال سلك حول الغشاء الفاصل؛ ليتولد فيض من الإلكترونات في السلك، والحصول على تيار كهربي مستمر (DC) وفي الناحية المقابلة من الغشاء يتحد الإلكترون مع البروتون مرة أخرى وفي وجود هواء جوي يتكون ماء (H2O) وحرارة.


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*مقالات*

خلايا الوقودشهد منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا, ولكن نظرا لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا، وعادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفر تيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. 
مبدأ عمل الخلية : 
1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط . 
2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب , و الكترون سالب . 
3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي . 
4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية . 

إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة 
لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها . 
لقد استخدمت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني في عدة مجالات لغاية توليد الكهرباء ويبقى السؤال هل سنصل إلى إمكانية توليد الكهرباء باستطاعات كبيرة من هذه الخلايا


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*يتبع مقالات*

محطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالهيدروجينبعض استعراض الطرق التي يمكن من خلالها الحصول على الهيدروجين و بغض النظر عن الطريقة التي يتم اتباعها ، و بعد معرفة مبدأ عمل خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين ، فقد وضعت تصورات و دراسات لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الهيدروجين ( خلايا الهيدروجين التي وضح مبدأ عملها سابقاً ) . عملياً أكبر محطة عالمية لتوليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين تم بناؤها حتى الآن ، هذه المحطة موجودة في إحدى الجزر في ايسلانده و تقوم بتأمين احتياجات هذه الجزيرة الصغيرة من الطاقة الكهربائية ، حيث بلغت استطاعة هذه المحطة ( 8 MW) هذه الاستطاعة التي تعتبر صغيرة نوعاً ما مقارنة بمحطات الطاقة المتجددة ( شمسية ، ريحية ، مائية ....) ، و ضئيلة مقارنة بمحطات التوليد التقليدية ( البخارية و الغازية ) و لكن هذه المحطة شكلت قفزة هائلة في سبيل الوصول إلى ما سمي بالطاقة الدائمة و الوقود الأبدي ، و إن طاقة الهيدروجين على الرغم من هذه الانطلاقة الصغيرة تخطو للوصول إلى ما يسمى بعصر الهيدروجين . و يجدر التذكير هنا بأن توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين لا يحتاج ( لتلبية الاحتياجات المنزلية و الصناعية الصغيرة من ورش و غيرها )إلى محطات كبيرة ، بل إن اسطوانة من الهيدروجين بوصلها مع عدد من خلايا توليد الكهرباء بالوقود الهيدروجيني قد يفي بالغرض . و قد قامت بعض الشركات الصانعة بإنزال منتجات من هذا النوع إلى الأسواق و منها شركة Ballard . 
و وضعت مخططات و تصاميم لمحطات توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و شرعت بعض الدول في تنفيذ بعض هذه المشاريع و في مقدمتها اليابان التي كانت دائماً من الدول الطامحة إلى ضرورة إيجاد وقود يلبي الاحتياجات الصناعية دون أن تحده مشاكل الاحتياطات الاستراتيجية منه أو البيئة أو انخفاض القدرة الناتجة عنه . حتى وقتنا الحالي لا زالت عملية الحصول على الكهرباء بوساطة خلايا الهيدروجين تتم في منظومة مجمعة تضم جميع الوحدات ، و تقوم الشركات الصانعة بدراسة إمكانية إنشاء محطة ذات وحدات منفصلة عن بعضها البعض ، و لكن الأمر مرتبط بالوصول إلى استطاعات كبيرة ، و بشكل عام سواء كان توليد الكهرباء يتم في هذه المنظومة أو في محطة كبيرة فإن الأجزاء تقريباً هي نفسها مع اختلاف في القياسات وبعض الإضافات الأخرى ، و بالتأكيد مع اختلاف في الأرقام من استطاعة و مردود و تكلفة . يبين الشكل أجزاء وحدة توليد الكهرباء بالهيدروجين و هي : 
1. مجمعة خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني : و هي الوحدة التي يتم فيها ترتيب و تنضيد خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و توصيلها و تعد محرك النظام . 
2. محضر الوقود : و قد تحدثنا سابقاً عن طرق إنتاج الهيدروجين ، و في هذه الوحدة يتم اعتماد طريقة جهاز تشكيل الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( REFORMER ) ، و تتم فيه العمليات: 
- تنظيف و تنقية الوقود الهيدروكربوني ( و هو غاز المتان ) ، و تتم تحت درجة حرارة 300 C . 
- إعادة تشكيل الغاز للحصول على الهيدروجين وفق التفاعل التالي : 
CH4 + H2O → CO + 3H2 ( 650 C , > 10% CO ) 
- معالجة الغاز بالماء لتحويل CO إلى CO2 : 
CO + H2O = CO2 + H2 ( ~ 0.3% CO ) 
و معالج بدرجة حرارة (200-400) C و آخر بدرجة حرارة ( 100-200) C . 
- وحدة تخفيض نسبة CO لتصل حتى 100 PPM تحت درجة 150 C . 
3- الأجزاء الخارجية : 
• و هي خزانات غاز المتان و خزانات الهيدروجين 
• مروحة و ضاغط و مضخة 
• نظام التبريد 
• صمامات تحكم و منظمات ضغط 
4- نظام التحكم .


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*مقالات عن الهيدروجين*

خزانات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Tanks )بما أن الهيدروجين من أخف العناصر و له وزن جزيئي صغير جداً فإن تسربه من الخزانات و الأنابيب يعتبر أسهل بكثير من تسرب الوقود التقليدي ، و على أية حال سواء كان استخدام هذا الهيدروجين كوقود للنقل أو لتوليد الطاقة فإنه من الضروري وجود طرق فعالة و قليلة التكلفة لتخزينه ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توافر وسيلة نقل الهيدروجين من المكان الذي ينتج فيه إلى مكان استخدامه . يمكن أن نقسم طرق تخزين الهيدروجين إلى ثلاثة طرق رئيسية : 1. بالشكل المضغوط 2. بالشكل السائل 3. بواسطة الرابطة الكيميائية 

الهيدروجين المضغوط : ( Compressed hydrogen ) 
أن عملية ضغط الهيدروجين مشابهة لعملية ضغط الغاز ، و لكن بما أن الهيدروجين أقل كثافة فإن الضواغط يجب أن تزود بموانع تسرب أكثر إحكاماً . يضغط الهيدروجين عادة إلى قيم تتراوح بين 200-25- bar و ذلك في حال تخزينه في خزانات اسطوانية الشكل ذات سعات صغيرة بحدود 50 liters ، هذه الخزانات التي تصنع عادة من الألمنيوم أو من مركبات الكربون- الغرافيت و يمكن استخدامها في مجالي المشاريع الصناعية الصغيرة و النقل على حد سواء . أما في حال كان استخدام الهيدروجين سيتم على نطاق أوسع فإن ضغوطاً بقيم تتراوح بين 500-600 bar يمكن أن تستعمل لهذه الغاية ، و على الرغم من ذلك فإننا نلاحظ أن بعض أكبر خزانات الهيدروجين المضغوط في العالم تستعمل ضغوطاً تتراوح فقط 12-16 bar . 
الهيدروجين السائل : Liquid Hydrogenتستعمل عملية تمييع الهيدروجين من أجل تقليل الحجم اللازم لتخزين كمية مفيدة من الهيدروجين ( خصوصاً في حالة المركبات ) و بما أن الهيدروجين لا يتميع حتى يصل إلى الدرجة -253 C أي أعلى من الصفر المطلق بـ 20 C فقط فإن هذه العملية تتصف بأنها طويلة و مركزة ، و قد تصل نسبة المفاقيد في الطاقة المختزنة في الهيدروجين إلى 40% ، و لكن مع ذلك فإن أفضلية الهيدروجين السائل تنبع من ارتفاع نسبة الطاقة الناتجة عن الكتلة فيه لتصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما هي عليه في البنزين ، إنه أكثر أنواع الوقود كثافة ( تركيزاً ) طاقياً بعد الوقود النووي و هذا ما دفع إلى استخدامه في كل برامج الفضاء ، و في حال تخزين الهيدروجين السائل فإننا بحاجة إلى خزانات بعازلية أكبر. 
الهيدروجين ذو الترابط الكيميائي : Bonded hydrogen 
استخدام الهيدريدات المعدنية ( الصلبة ) و السائلة و مركبات الكربون الماصة هي الطرق الرئيسية المتبعة في عملية ربط الهيدروجين كيميائياً ، إنها أكثر الطرق أماناً حيث أنه لن يتحرر أي هيدروجين في حال حدوث طارئ ، و لكنها كبيرة الحجم و ثقيلة . الهيدريدات الصلبة ( المعدنية ) مثل مركبات FeTi , Mg2Ni , LaNi5 تستخدم لتخزين الهيدروجين عن طريق ربطه كيميائياً بسطح المادة ، و لضمان إمكانية تخزين حجوم كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، يتم استخدام حبيبات من المادة الأساس لزيادة سطوح الارتباط ، ثم يتم تشحين المادة ( تزويدها بالهيدروجين ) عن طريق حقن الهيدروجين بضغوط عالية داخل الخزان المملوء بالجزيئات الدقيقة من المادة ، إن عملية ارتباط الهيدروجين مع المادة تترافق مع إطلاقه لكميات من الحرارة ، و هذه الحرارة يجب أن نعيد تقديمها لفصل الهيدروجين عن المادة من جديد . 
أما الهيدريدات السائلة فهي مواد مثل الميتانول و السيكلوهيكسان ، و هي تشبه الوقود السائل من حيث سهولة النقل ، ولكن لإعادة تحرير الهيدروجين المختزن في داخلها يجب تبخيرها أو أكسدتها جزئياً . تقنية تكثيف الهيدروجين بالكربون تعتمد على تجاذب ذرات الكربون و الهيدروجين . حيث يتم ضخ الهيدروجين في الخزان مع حقن كربون نقي في نفس الوقت و بتأثير القوى الجزيئية المتبادلة بينهما يحصل الالتحام . هذه الطريقة مشابهة من حيث الكفاءة لتقنية الهيدريد المعدنية ، و لكنها محسنة كثيراً عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . • من بين الطرق السابقة الهيدريدات المعدنية هي الأفضل من حيث التكلفة و الأوزان . و لكن طرحت في الآونة الأخيرة تقنية جديدة تدعى بـ carbon nanofibre أو الألياف الكربونية الدقيقة ، و التي لديها القدرة على تخزين كمية من الهيدروجين تصل إلى 25-30 ضعفاً عن الهيدريدات المعدنية ، و هي نتيجة مذهلة إذا تم تحقيقها فعلاً ستحدث تحولاً جذرياً ( فمثلاً ستتمكن السيارات العاملة على الهيدروجين من السير 5000 Km بين محطات التزود بالوقود ) . 
تحويل الهيدروجين السائل إلى غاز :للحصول على تدفق غازي معين من الهيدروجين السائل يربط بعد الخزان مجموع كهربائية تحوي وشيعة تسخين مربوطة بنظام التحكم تقوم بتسخين الهيدروجين السائل و الحصول منه على التدفق الغازي المطلوب للدارة . هناك ظاهرة تبخر ذاتي للهيدروجين داخل الخزان مهما كان عزله ، تتراوح نسبتها 2-3 % . مواد صنع الخزانات و التصاميم : عادة ما يستخدم الألمنيوم لصناعة الخزانات ، و يكون الخزان بشكل اسطواني مع إطارات حلقية تحيط به و نهايتيه على شكل قباب .


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*يتبع مقالات*

وحدة خلايا الوقود : ( fuel cell Unit ) 
سنستعرض هنا التطبيقات التي تم تنفيذها حتى الآن في هذا المجال على طريق الوصول إلى طاقة كهربائية باستطاعة عالية منتجة بهذه الطريقة . إن المرة الأولى التي وجدت خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني طريقها فيها إلى الاستخدام العملي كان في مكوك الفضاء و ذلك لتزويده بالقدرة الكهربائية خاصة خلال مرحلة وصوله إلى مساره المحدد في الفضاء ، ففي هذه الفترة يصعب تزويده بالكهرباء الناتجة عن الطاقة الشمسية أو بأي محطة صغيرة أخرى على متنه لصعوبة التنفيذ ، فوجد أن خلايا الهيدروجين هي الحل الأمثل . انتقلت بعدها الفكرة لتطبق على وسائط النقل ، و وجدت أول انطلاقة واسعة لها في الدول الاسكندنافية و بريطانيا و اليابان و في مرحلة لاحقة الولايات المتحدة . ثم بدأ التفكير بتعميم التجربة على القطاع الصناعي الذي يحتاج استطاعات كبيرة ، فبدأت الدراسات للأنواع الموجودة من الخلايا و تطوير هذه الأنواع لزيادة استطاعتها ، و تطوير التقنيات المتصلة بذلك للوصول إلى الاستطاعة المطلوبة . أنواع خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني و مقارنة بينها : 1. خلايا الوقود الحامضية الفوسفورية ( PAFC) : وهي النموذج الأول الذي استعمله مخترع التقنية William Grove و درجة حرارة التشغيل فيها كانت تحت 200 C و كانت الكفاءة العامة لنظام التوليد حوالي 80% و تعددت النماذج من هذا النوع لتتراوح من KW إلى عدد من MW ، و من مساوئها الحاجة إلى البلاتين الغالي الثمن كمحفز بسبب انخفاض درجة حرارة التشغيل . 2. خلية وقود الكربونات المائعة ( MCFC ) : يصنع فيها غشاء التحلل ( الفصل ) من مزيج كربوني قلوي منحل موضوع في قالب مثقب مصنوع من مزيج من الألمنيوم و الليثيوم ، يتفاعل الأوكسجين مع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و يطلقان الكربونات و أيونات الكربون الموجبة ثم تتفاعل هذه الأخيرة مع الهيدروجين لتشكل بخار الماء و ثاني أوكسيد الكربون و تطلق الكترونات في دارة وصل خارجية ، و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 650 C ، و هذا النوع لا يحتاج إلى أغشية فصل غالية و مردود عملية التوليد حوالي 70 % و ذلك في مجال توليد من 0.25 – 1 MW ، و المشاكل التي تواجهها هي التآكل لمعادن الخلية بفعل الكربونات القلوية السائلة ، بالإضافة إلى التزويد الدائم بثاني أوكسيد الكربون . 3. خلية وقود الأوكسيد الصلبة ( SOFC ) : و غشاء الفصل فيها مصنوع من السيراميك مع يوتيريا الزركونيوم و تعمل تحت درجة حرارة 1000 C ، مردودها يتراوح من 50-80% ، و هي تحل مشاكل النوع السابق و لكنها لا زالت في مرحلة التطوير ، و هي تحتاج إلى دقة عالية في اختيار المواد و توافقها . 4. خلية الوقود ذات غشاء استبدال البروتونات ( PEMFC ) : يحصر فيها غشاء الفصل البوليميري بين قطبين من البلاتين المثقب ، و ليس هناك أي خطر من نشوء تلوث عنها نظراً للطبيعة الصلبة لها ، يتم التفاعل فيها تحت درجة حرارة 100 C ، و هي جيدة لمجالات الاستخدام المحدودة ( الصغيرة ) كما في قطاع النقل . 5. الخلايا القلوية ( AFC ) :و هي الخلية التي استخدمت في سفينة الفضاء APOLO-11 و من مشاكلها أنها تحتاج إلى الأوكسجين النقي . 

مضخات الهيدروجين Hydrogen Pumps) 
لا تختلف مضخات الهيدروجين في تصميمها و مبادئ عملها عن مضخات السوائل الأخرى عموماً و لكن يتم التركيز في صناعتها على اختيار المعدن الذي سيتعرض إلى ظروف تشغيل تصل فيها درجة الحرارة إلى -250 C ، أما أكثر أنواع مضخات الهيدروجين استخداماً فهي المضخات النابذية و من اجل التدفقات الكبيرة تستخدم المضخات التوربينية و يظهر في الشكل بعض أنواع المضخات المستخدمة ، و تختلف درجة التعقيد و الدقة المطلوبة في تصميم و صناعة مضخات الهيدروجين تبعاً لمجال العمل الذي ستقوم به ، و لعل أكثر مضخات الهيدروجين تعقيداً و كلفةً على الإطلاق تلك المستخدمة في محركات الصواريخ العاملة على الوقود الهيدروجيني أو في محطات العنفات الغازية حيث يتطلب الأمر تدفقات كبيرة لوقود الاحتراق 
الطاقة الناتجة عن اندماج الهيدروجين 
هذا القسم من الدراسة المقدمة يبتعد عن استخدام الهيدروجين في الخلايا أو كوقود محترق ذو طاقة حرارية عالية ، إن هذا الجزء يعتمد على الحصول على طاقة الهيدروجين الحقيقية الناتجة عن اندماج ذرات الهيدروجين ، أو ما يسمى بالتفاعل الشمسي ، و هو الأمر الذي تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إليه عند إنتاجه القنبلة الهيدروجينية و التي أظهرت مقدار هذه الطاقة الهائلة التي تعادل أضعاف الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن التفاعلات النووية الانشطارية و لكنه لم يتمكن من التحكم به لاستخدامه سلمياً في المفاعلات . و ظل الأمر موضوع البحث حتى يومنا هذا و نتيجة للتعاون بين عدة دول في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و اليابان و روسيا و كندا و الصين توصلوا إلى ما سمي بـ مفاعل ITER اختصاراً لـ International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor .


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

لمحة اقتصادية عن إنتاج الكهرباء بالهيدروجينبالعودة إلى توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالخلايا الهيدروجينية فإن مشكلة التكاليف الاقتصادية الكبيرة كانت و مازالت أحد أهم عوامل الرفض لاستخدام هذه التقنية نظراً للتكلفة العالية . و لكن لا تزال الشركات الصانعة تسعى بجهد لتخفيض تكاليف المشاريع سواء من حيث مرحلة البناء أو الاستثمار أو الصيانة . حتى الآن لا زالت الكلفة مرتفعة نسبياً مقارنة بالكلفة اللازمة لتوليد الكهرباء من المصادر الأخرى و لكن على الرغم من ذلك فقد شهدت تحسناً كبيراً و يمكن أن نعرف التكلفة الحالية من خلال مايلي: في أحد المشاريع المنجزة التي تنتج بلغت التكلفة الإجمالية لإنتاج حوالي 6.570.000 KWh القيم التالية : كلفة 1 KW-h ( cent) الغاية الكلفة الكلية $ 2.73 من أجل أعمال الصيانة 179107 3.42 سعر وقود 224694 و بالتالي كلفة 1 KW-h هي حوالي 6.15 cent و نضيف إلى هذا المبلغ كلفة الخلايا نفسها و التي عمرها حوالي 7.2 million KW-h ، و بالتالي نضيف 3.5 cent و بالتالي التكلفة الإجمالية هي حوالي 9.65 cent لكل KW-h و هو ما يعادل حوالي 5 ليرة سورية . بالتأكيد التكلفة مرتفعة و لكن مع أخذ المنحني الذي يدرس انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج مع مرور الزمن نجد أن هذه القيمة ستصل إلى أسعار اقتصادية جداً و ذلك إذا استمر العمل بنفس الوتيرة في عمليات التطوير التقنية . 
متطلبات الأمان في التعامل مع الهيدروجين 
يعتبر الهيدروجين عنصراً خطيراً جداً منذ الحادث الشهير الذي حدث في العام 1937 في ولاية نيوجرسي الأمريكية و هو احتراق المنطاد Hindenburg و الذي كان يعتمد على الهيدروجين كعنصر ملء نظراً لخفة وزنه و أدى الحادث إلى مقتل 35 شخصاً في مشهد حريق هائل . و لكن أثبتت التحقيقات لاحقاً أن الهيدروجين لم يكن المسبب الرئيس للوفاة بل إن 27 شخصاً من القتلى مات بسبب القفز من المنطاد ، و 8 بسبب الدخان و الباقون و عدهم 62 شخص بقوا في المنطاد و نجوا ، علماً أن الهيدروجين حينها لم يكن المسبب في الحادث بل كان طلاء المنطاد الذي اشتعل . و تعتبر تعليمات الأمان التي تعطيها وكالة NASA و هي أكثر هيئة تستخدم الهيدروجين في العالم أساساً في الوقاية من أخطاره : 1. إن الهيدروجين يشتعل بلهب غير مرئي ذو درجة حرارة عالية لذلك يجب الحذر الشديد من أن يمس الجلد ، و أبسط طرق الكشف عنه عند الشك بوجوده هو استخدام مكنسة من القش ذات ذراع طويلة لنتفحص بها مكان التسرب . 2. إن الهيدروجين السائل و بسبب الحرارة المنخفضة جداً له يؤدي إلى حدوث ما يسمى بالحرق البارد و هو أشد تأثيراً من الحرق المعروف و يؤدي إلى حدوث وذمة تتضخم بشكل كبير و سريع ، و علاجها سهل من الطبيب و لكن شريطة أن لا يمسها المصاب بتاتاً . 3. إن الهيدروجين من أكثر العناصر نفوذاً على الإطلاق لذلك يجب ارتدا الملابس الواقية و القفازات و واقيات الوجه عند عمليات التعبئة و التفريغ أو عند صيانة الشبكة و الصمامات و عند فك كل ما يمر به الهيدروجين . 4. تنشق الهيدروجين خطير و يسبب حروقاً في الجهاز التنفسي . و بالتالي نجد ضرورة الحذر عند التعامل مع الهيدروجين مع العلم أن الالتزام التام بتعليمات الأمان يضمن بشكل كامل سلامة الشخص فالهيدروجين عنصر أمين بمدى إدراكنا لكيفية التعامل معه .


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

هل وصلت الى ما تريدين ارجو الافادة اخت دعاء وايضا ارجو وضع مشاركات من خلال بحثك لنستفيد منه وكما ارجو من جميع الزوار لهذا القسم وضع مشاركات نستفيد منها جميعا لرفع العلم والرقي به ولكم الشكر جميعا على ماتبذلونه من جهد لقاء العلم والمعرفة


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*وايضا مقالات عن الهيدروجين*

حمل اخي الكريم من المرفقات مقالات مفيدة عن الهيدرجين


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*وايضا مقالات*

بدأت كثير من شركات صناعة السيارات ومنذ وقت طويل في تطوير أبحاث تهدف إلى صناعة محركات تعتمد على الطاقة البديلة ومنها الهيدروجين، كون مخلفاته لا تلوث البيئة.
وقد بدأت بريطانيا خططا تهدف إلى زيادة عدد السيارات التي تسير بالهيدروجين وبأنواع أخرى من الوقود غير الملوث للبيئة.
وتلقى الخطوة إشادة واسعة النطاق نظرا لأنها تمثل أكبر ثورة في وسائل النقل الخاصة منذ اختراع محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، كما يمكن أن تحقق تطورا مهما للغاية على صعيد مكافحة ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري.
وتأتي الخطوة في الوقت الذي تتزايد فيه جهود الشركات المصنعة للسيارات وشركات البترول للتوصل إلى أنواع نظيفة من الوقود، وسط توقعات بأن تختفي تدريجيا السيارات التي تسير بالبنزين، ووسط احتجاجات منظمات البيئة للمعارضة التي تبديها شركات البترول لبروتوكول كيوتو.
وتقترح الخطة أن تصل حصة هذه السيارات على حصة تتراوح بين 8-12 % من سوق السيارات الجديدة في بريطانيا، وهو ما يعادل أكثر من 200 ألف سيارة جديدة كل عام.
ويعتقد الخبراء أن الهيدروجين الذي لا ينفث سوى الماء هو الوقود الأنسب ليحل محل البنزين في تسيير السيارات، كما يعتقدون أن الميثانول يمكن أن يلعب دورا مهما ومفيدا على المديين القصير والمتوسط.


----------



## محسن 9 (30 مايو 2007)

*مقالات المياه والهيدروجين*

حمل من المرفقات ولاتبخل بالتحميل مقال رائع يستحق ان تضغط على المرفقات للتحميل 
وايضا نحن بحاجة اليكم فلا تبخلو علينا بمشاركاتكم الطيبة لنستفيد


----------



## احمد قوجاق (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## م المصري (6 يناير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

سلمت يداك و تربت 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## البلال80 (31 مايو 2008)

لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## smartwork (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

بانتظار الجديد


----------



## smartwork (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكتشاف "عرضي" يعد بتحويل مياه البحر إلى مصدر للطاقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
في اطار البحث عن مصدر بديل للطاقه توصل عالم أمريكي عن طريق الصدفة إلى ما قد يكون أبرز اكتشاف علمي يتعلق بتقنيات المياه خلال القرن الماضي، وذلك إثر تمكنه من إحراق الهيدروجين الموجود داخل المياه المالحة باستخدام أجهزة إشعاعية تقليدية.

وقال الخبراء إن هذا الاكتشاف قد يفتح أبواباً واسعة أمام اكتشاف مصادر بديلة ورخيصة للطاقة، إذ أن المياه المالحة الموجودة في البحار والمحيطات تعتبر أكثر المركبات وفرة على سطح الأرض.

وبالعودة إلى تفاصيل الاكتشاف، فقد أوردت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس أن جون كانزيوس، كان يحاول تحليه كمية من المياه المالحة عبر تعريضها لموجات إشعاعية من جهاز توليد أشعة كان قد صممه لمعالجة السرطان عندما اكتشف أن الموجات تسببت باحتراق المياه.

وشرح العالم الكيمياء روستوم روي، حقيقة الاكتشاف بقوله إن الأشعة أضعفت الروابط التي كانت تجمع جزيئات المياه مما تسبب بتحرر الهيدروجين، وقد اشتعل هذا الأخير بمجرد احتكاكه بموجات الأشعة.

ووصف روي الاكتشاف بأنه "الأهم في علوم المياه خلال 100 عام،" وأضاف: "هذه المادة (المياه المالحة) هي الأكثر تواجداً على سطح الأرض وقد أصابتني القشعريرة لرؤيتها تحترق." 

وكشف روي أنه يستعد لعقد لقاءات قريبة مع مسؤولين من وزارتي الطاقة والدفاع لعرض الاكتشاف ومحاولة الحصول على أموال لإجراء أبحاث.

وأوضح العالم الأمريكي أن الاهتمام منصب حالياً على محاولة معرفة الطريقة التي تسمح باستغلال الطاقة المنبعثة من احتراق الهيدروجين والتي تبلغ 1648 درجة والتحقق مما إذا كان بالإمكان استخدامها لتشغيل الشاحنات أو السيارات. :75:


----------



## محمود جميل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لمعرفة المزيد عن استخدام الهيدروجين كوقود وخلايا الوقود تفضلوا بزيارة
http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## موائع (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااا جزيلااا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

